# Full contact fighter clothing?



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

does anyone know where i can get any of these in the uk? no luck at all 

marc? lol


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Seen some come up on ebay, there was a guy near me (syko fightwear, I think) who was selling it on the bay as i remember. .


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Full Contact Fighter Gear


----------

